# Basketball Shoes Recommendations ?



## james david (Oct 8, 2020)

Hey I found this site for top *basketball shoe for ankle support* this site has too much great content recommend me to my friend.
*Basketball Ninjas* 
But Any One Have More Amazing List to Shoes For Basketball Share with me and pros cons as well.
*Thanks Regards*


----------



## Sadequebd300 (Oct 10, 2020)

Hai here is a lot of ankle support shoes with pros cons. Best basketball Shoes For anklesupport


----------



## Sadequebd300 (Oct 10, 2020)

Thanks dear to like this post


----------



## bbserjio (Nov 24, 2020)

Also checkout Adidas Basketball Shoes!


----------



## bollywilly5 (Feb 3, 2021)

For playing basketball, I always bought Air Jordan sneakers, I think they are the most suitable. Once I wanted to order Air Jordan sneakers, but accidentally ordered Air Max sneakers. I had to train in them a couple of times, but they are uncomfortable for training, but just for everyday wear they fit perfectly. They're so light, like walking on air. Now I always buy cool Nike Air Max trainers because I fell in love with them. You can try out the Air Jordan running shoes for playing basketball.


----------



## Miana (Aug 1, 2021)

bbserjio said:


> Also checkout Adidas Basketball Shoes!


Sure let me check it


----------



## Nicoglay (10 mo ago)

When you have ankle pain or weakness, you can't just wear any footwear. High-top shoes are great for additional structure and support to prevent ankle injury. I recently bought a pair of tennis shoes with ankle support, a famous model. It's inexpensive, stylish, and versatile. Hand to heart, some orthopedic shoes look dorky – but this isn't the case here. The rubber sole is both grippy and flexible, perfect for ankle support. I found my perfect pair on 3 Top Ankle Supporting Tennis Shoes for Men & Women in 2022 and am totally satisfied.


----------



## Jakeantos (9 mo ago)

A lot of people ask me for advice on buying basketball shoes. I'm a competitive basketball player, but I'm not an expert on this sports equipment. For example, there are opinions from people who have worn these shoes for 20 years, those who only tried them on once, and those who never wore them at all. An overwhelming amount of information can make you confused and not know how to choose the right pair based on your needs.









source: Best Lightest Basketball Shoes - Select Best One for Your Game
Basketball shoes: it's all about performance, durability, traction, and comfort. And getting that under $100 price tag while not sacrificing all of the above is certainly a challenge, but not impossible. By no means should you expect any shoe to last over 500 basketball games or workouts? But, to get a couple hundred out of your purchase… I believe you can achieve that goal (if you're diligent about maintaining your health).


----------

